# Autobrite vs fiesta rs turbo & product xxxxx



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2007)

evening all ,

Fiesta rs turbo J 1991 bought this car from a guy just down the road on second time of asking last time was 7 years ago and wanted silly money , So asked again 2 months back and got it , will its been sitting on his drive all that exposed to all weathers . Really looking sorry for its self but looked past that all i could think about was the finished item ...
and can not wait drive it round his house and make him cry lol..

The car on collection


























































Every area was covered in green moss and a bit of bird crap, tree sap sorry no pre-wash pic s got to egar to get it washed down to see what i was upaginst .

Method for pre-wash

Autobrite citrus degreaser on all door edges,engine bay well mainly all over car 
various brushs used on all door and wheel archs (wheels will be removed at later stage so more work can be done on archs and wheels )
Foamed useing first time with 3D blue foam left to dwell 5 mins , then rinsed.Re-appilled again using, 2BM and lambs wool mitt then rinsed again dryed useing a towel 
Moved into the unit to start the corection work and what a surprise ??????
Removed all lights , washer jets ,aerials and plates .


























Then started to clay megs aggresive clay with 3Dfinal touch , also had wet sand some area s on way round with 3000 & 2000 paper. to remove bad staining , bird stains etc

Then started the correction work , 3M was fast cut was choice of weapon each area needed 2x hits , then 3M ultrafina useing 3M pads & backing plate useing a sliverline rotary polisher.

n/s/f wing


















































n/s/ door & quater

















this was pretty much what the hole car was like this all over.....

Then moved onto the bonnet, had wet sand the whole of the bonnet with 2000 also removed easher jets & vents.
in all i think was 4-6 hits ..


































this was a right pig to do , but very happy with results ..

Also in between the correction work removed the wheels cleaned and dressed archs with autobrite mpc & 3D magic blue 
also cleaned shocker & spring lower wishbone & brake caliper.


















Also removed the rear side windows to re-clean the rubbers and re-fit correctly, also removed was the roof lining for better cleaning process ..

interior 
was in really great condtion no mold etc wet vac seats floor










So onto the final pic s and process

taken outside for re wash for final stage , then used paint cleaner /megs glaze 7/megs sealent/ ........

Then 2 x coats of PRODUCT XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

Inside unit



































































outside when sun come out ish










































and it rained for some beading


















well hope u enjoy all comments welcome

Andy ...
:thumb:


----------



## robsonj (Apr 14, 2007)

Thats one hell of a transformation!!


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Excellent Mark :thumb:

Would love to see his face when he sees it!


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

That is a seriously good transformation, superb work :thumb:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Thats great work, looking spot on now

Nice work, 

Is product XXX dave KG's £100 wax?


----------



## mobileman (Aug 10, 2008)

Sweet


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Great turn around, probably added a few thousand pounds to it!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2007)

Gaz W said:


> That is a seriously good transformation, superb work :thumb:


many thanks :thumb:



Epoch said:


> Thats great work, looking spot on now
> 
> Nice work,
> 
> Is product XXX dave KG's £100 wax?


yes it is product xxxxxxxxxx many thanks 
:thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2007)

beardboy said:


> Excellent Mark :thumb:
> 
> Would love to see his face when he sees it!


mate he face was a picture :doublesho . his mum thought i did a full paint job on it :lol:
cheers andy


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Excellent work; that is some transformation!:thumb:

No rot round the fuel filler cap either, which is good on a MK3 Fiesta of this age.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Epoch said:


> Thats great work, looking spot on now
> 
> Nice work,
> 
> Is product XXX dave KG's £100 wax?


Watch this space!


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumb: What a transformation there M8. Top class work and many hours put in. Super detail and love those reflections.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2008)

Now that's what I call Detailing! Cracking job :thumb:


----------



## ghosty (Aug 14, 2008)

its funny how some threads get more replys then other? yet to me this really deserves more credit than it got! in short that amazing  
how many hours did it take in total? looks like a weeks work but made all the difference! not a dig but I prefer the original style lights only thing I would change!


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

jesus stole my hot rod thats amazing. well done. i was thinking that would need repainting aswell


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2007)

ghosty said:


> its funny how some threads get more replys then other? yet to me this really deserves more credit than it got! in short that amazing
> how many hours did it take in total? looks like a weeks work but made all the difference! not a dig but I prefer the original style lights only thing I would change!


about 36 hrs ish , yes thinking the same on lights , got the old one s in car ???? . as for replys on threads not sure why 



Phisp said:


> Now that's what I call Detailing! Cracking job :thumb:


many thanks for comment made it worth while 



caledonia said:


> :thumb: What a transformation there M8. Top class work and many hours put in. Super detail and love those reflections.


on and off between work about 36 hours ish


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

Looks cracking mate, awesome turn around. Decent set of wheels and lights on it'll be mint.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2008)

Amazing transformation there!


----------



## Fiestamk5 (Feb 15, 2007)

I actually thought that bonnet was matt black! 
Looks mint now though :thumb:


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

Pfff that was in some state !!!!

amazing turnaround !!:thumb:


----------



## geert dr (Jul 13, 2007)

Cracking job on the Fiesta :thumb:
It looks brandnew now !!


----------



## cheezemonkhai (Jan 29, 2007)

Brings back some memories of a MK III that I did up.

You just need a new fuel filler cap and surround and to lose the gash parcel shelf speakers 

Amazing transformation too with the older paint


----------



## G105ALY (Dec 6, 2006)

absolute genius. wow


----------



## A21GAV (Nov 26, 2007)

Always wanted a Fiesta Turbo, looks wicked mate.

Not a fan of the headlights but each to there own

Awesome turn around :thumb:


----------



## WyattEarp (Mar 9, 2008)

Super outstanding turnaround.:thumb::thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Excellent transformation - what a sorry state it was in. Great 50/50's and finish :thumb:


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

awesome turn around can't see why any one would let a rare such a good condition rs get in such a state wish i had a double garage i was looking at mercury greay one the other week any plans for the rs:argie::argie::argie::argie::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## edsel (Aug 22, 2008)

Cracking job

Is it original paint? :thumb:

I recently acquired a mouldy festa that had been standing years. I haven't managed to achieve the finish that you have  What did you use on the black plastic guttering?

Work in progress


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

lovely. love a fiesta rs turbo (FRST) thats what my username is 

ive had about 6 :lol: stripped 4 from a full car to bare shell, then rebuilt a couple too :lol:


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

Amazing transformation! Are you going to put the car back to standard i.e head lights?


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

Great bit of work there mate and the end results were well worth the effort-the 50-50 shots are amongst the very best I've seen on DW.
Its always good to see an old Ford XR or RS back to its best and you've taken that Fiesta from minging to blinging.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

top job mate :thumb:


----------



## GeeJay (Jun 10, 2007)

Wow, that's some transformation!! 

Now sell it back to him for the 'silly money' he originally asked for it


----------



## enigma1992 (Mar 11, 2007)

ghosty said:


> its funny how some threads get more replys then other? yet to me this really deserves more credit than it got! in short that amazing
> how many hours did it take in total? looks like a weeks work but made all the difference! not a dig but I prefer the original style lights only thing I would change!


Couldn't agree more. When I saw the 'during' photos with the lights out, I thought you were going back to oem.

The transformation is amazing. Good work.


----------



## FlyingfocRS (Aug 15, 2007)

Excellent results there.
Damn you though makes me want to go and buy one again! LOL


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Cracking transformation, looks a stunner now.

Can't help thinking though a nice set of original alloys would finish it of nicely.:thumb:


----------



## BEADING SHINY (May 21, 2008)

WOW awsome:thumb:

its shame it hasnt got the standard 3 spoke alloys, still awsome tho.


----------



## NIgolf (Apr 11, 2007)

Thats some find Andy! Great work there chum..
im sure the guy is in floods of tears as we speak! gutted lol


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

WOW! Absolutely AMAZING transformation here, mate - mind blowing!! :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:

Can't understand why he's just left it to stand for so long as clearly, prior to that, he'd spent a fair bit of money on modifications - very strange??

How bad was that bonnet? :doublesho (and the rest if it as well tbh.) but it's like new again - maximum respect to you!

As a few others have said, with the original headlights back on and without the parcel shelf speakers it will look even better still.

I quite like the MOMO wheels actually and I'd guess that the original 14" RST 3 spokes wouldn't go over the Wilwood 4 pots?

Really enjoyed reading this thread - cheers! :thumb:


----------



## Ian D (Mar 16, 2006)

Great work, one of the best i've seen. As others have said, how and why has it been sitting for so long, as it came up a lot better than you would have thought for a Mk3 Fiesta that has been laid up. Whats the engine condition and spec?
I personally like the headlights, but would put clear indicators on.


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

I bet there was some dust there :doublesho

Incredible work :thumb:


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Excellent rescue of a cool little car there.


----------



## VixMix (May 8, 2008)

Utter respect m8. The 50/50 of the bonnet was a jaw dropper :thumb:


----------



## ianking (Jun 6, 2007)

That is some transformation job there. Well done to you.

That car really is a keeper. 

If I were you I would put the lights back to standard, get some original alloys for it and ditch the rear parcel shelf speakers. Try and get the car as close to original as poss and that in my opinion will be what the purist Ford judges will go for.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

great work, a super transformation, think the time has come to show it off to the previous owner


----------



## hot wheels (Aug 6, 2008)

i think you should stick that in for this months competition fella
truely phenominal work be proud


----------



## giblet (Feb 26, 2008)

Damn! Thats some ruddy good work


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

absolutely stunning, always loved the wee RST's


----------



## Sveneng (Apr 20, 2008)

That looks great, I had a red one many years ago that I owned for nearly 7 years. I only sold it as in the last 2 it covered a total of 600 miiles. I found that my bonnet would always dull over time, I put it down to the heat generated by the engine. I didn't have the detailing knowledge then that I have now, although I was obsessive about keeping it clean. In the first month of owning it I washed and polished it (with SRP) every day! From then on it was washed after most journeys and polished weekly.

As has been asked before, is the rest of the car standard (apart from the exterior mods that we can see in the pictures)?

Sveneng


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Wow - thats awesome work!! Bonnet suprised me the most - I didn't think it was even the same colour tbh :lol:

Interested to find out what product xxxxxxx is too :lol:


----------



## cossiemen (Mar 6, 2006)

AMAZING results! :doublesho

Never seen this before, car looks beter then new! :thumb:


----------



## Max M4X WW (Sep 19, 2006)

Looks great, Should be worth a few quid that if its in as good condition as it looks!

Pop over to fiestaturbo.com as its not on the 'register'!


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Bloody heck!!! :doublesho

That is one awesome turnaround mate!! :thumb:


----------



## christhesparky (Oct 5, 2008)

Stunning turnaround, 

p.s on a safety note, it looks like there is a bolt missing from one of the struts


----------



## hardhitter (Aug 28, 2008)

Wow, only just read this. Most prominent 50/50's I've seen ! great work.


----------



## Carr20VT (Jan 11, 2006)

Loved the 50/50's. Looks stunning, what a transformation. Added big ££'s to the value. Even had to call the wife in to have look! Truly amazing.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Love RS's. Nice wilwoods!


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

Well it's all in the preperation and that's some preperation.....veeeerrrrrry nice :thumb:

Oh nearly forgot.........strangely enough I've been chasing one of these for years aswell..........no luck yet though for me!!

Bryan

PS we know exactly what you were up against


----------



## dale205mills (Oct 26, 2006)

They are rare car these days, havent seen one in years round my way. Good bit of work you done on that


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2007)

well thanks for all the comments, makes it worth while..:thumb: will be putting the orignal headlights back in sometime this week . wheels need those momo s due to big brakes .. was really hard work to do , but very rewarding to do as any other detail i do . 

andy:thumb:


----------



## ped st (Mar 25, 2008)

top work m8 

turn around is ace nice to see another RS living on

as for wheels i think the RS1800 would look good sort of a diamond cut to them would look nice on the black 

more pics tho pls of what wheels you decide to go for


----------



## saxoboy07 (Oct 20, 2007)

Wow:thumb: breathtaking transformation the gloss product xxxxx gives is great


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Now that is a correction detail! Great turnaround there and a cracking looking car in the end results!! :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

fantastic turn around - looked grey in the first pics.:doublesho


----------



## rfmatt (Aug 9, 2008)

Amazing work there mate, stunning. What a find and you'll make a few grand on that, well done!


----------



## zvhs2turbo (Mar 28, 2007)

Thats some transformation :thumb: 

really surprised it isn't rotten underneath from sitting for so long tho!!! :doublesho:


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

awesome man!  great stuff, its looking top notch


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

thats stunning... nothing short of outstanding levels of correction... i bet the guy wishes he'd never sold it to you now !

Always had a soft spot for the Festa RST... not a huge fan of the light conversion or wheels on that one but thats just my opinion. Other than that love it !


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Looks ace! But why use MG7 before a sealant?


----------



## mikeyc_123 (Sep 22, 2008)

Wicked job... i bet he is kicking himself!!


----------



## 3dr (Mar 1, 2008)

16" mondeo zetec wheels now and green stips back on, then junk the headlights :thumb: my misses had a red frst from new for 9 years


----------



## 3dr (Mar 1, 2008)

christhesparky said:


> Stunning turnaround,
> 
> p.s on a safety note, it looks like there is a bolt missing from one of the struts


no there isn't mate, it's the bolt hole for the anti roll bar drop link and they make the strut with 2 holes so they don't have to make left and right handed struts


----------



## Max M4X WW (Sep 19, 2006)

Should be a brake hose bracket


----------



## Rew (Sep 26, 2006)

3dr said:


> 16" mondeo zetec wheels now and green stips back on, then junk the headlights :thumb: my misses had a red frst from new for 9 years


I agree. Had them on my FRST about 10 years ago. Real pain with the rear suspension cups though !!!

Great work and an incredible finish. Would really like to see the green bump strips and side strips back on to make it look more original. I wan't one now.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2007)

well removed the headlights , refitted the orignal one s as for the wheels no can do as its got big brakes on it and mega stoping :driver: cheers all for comments


----------



## hot wheels (Aug 6, 2008)

let us see it in all its glory 
more pictures please


----------

